# Cabo Bello



## taniagr (Jan 23, 2012)

Is anyone familiar with the neighborhood of Cabo Bello in Cabo San Lucas across from the Home Depot? I was curious to if it was a well liked neighborhood. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Happy_Traveler (Apr 19, 2013)

I think it's well liked. It's an older community, but it does have some really nice places, access to the beach, it's gated and quiet. I know a couple people who live there and they are pretty happy.


----------

